

Ask HN: Best tech companies (of any size) to work for in Vancouver, Canada? - gearoidoc

Considering a move to Vancouver - I&#x27;ve been a full-time developer who generally has worked in startups with over six years dev experience in java, ruby and iOS.&lt;p&gt;Feel free to shout to me on twitter @modernprogrammr
======
kohanz
YC alum: www.athinkingape.com/jobs

